# 2 x GTX 570 im SLI-Verbund... Ratschläge, Anregungen, Diskussionen



## SeriousFreak (10. Oktober 2011)

*2 x GTX 570 im SLI-Verbund... Ratschläge, Anregungen, Diskussionen*

Hi Leute,
ich habe vor meinen Rechner zur Kampfjet aufzumotzen.
Mit Kerosin-Einspritzung und so. 

Nee Spaß beiseite, ich hab mir letztens ein neues System zusammengestellt:

Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V Pro
CPU: Intel i7 2600k
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
RAM: 8 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3
Graka: Gainward GTX 570 Phantom
PSU: bequiet! 680W Straight Power
Gehäuse: Antec NineHundred Gaming
Festplatten und BR-Laufwerk usw...

Läuft auch alles ganz gut soweit. Nur hätte ich Bock, das Ganze noch mehr auszureizen.
Übertaktet hab ich auch n bissl, kenn mich da aber noch nicht so wirklich aus. Hatte die Graka von 750 MHz auf 810 dann später auf 800 bis die BF3 Beta kam. BF3 hat ziemlich rumgezickt, also hab ich die Graka wieder auf Standardwerte gesetzt. Nicht wirklich n Unterschied gemerkt.
Prozzi läuft mittlerweile statt 3,4 auf 4,6 GHz, also nicht schlecht. 

Nun zu meiner (wichtigsten) Frage:
Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich mir n SLI Verbund anschaffen will.
Mit SLI kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus. Fakt ist, dass die GTX 570 Phantom eine 2,5 Slot Graka ist.
Ich hab ma so pi mal Daumen gemessen und ich würde noch eine 2. davon reinbekommen, aber halt gerade so.
Da wären halt gerade mal (max.) 5 mm Platz zwischen den Beiden.
Und da die Graka nach unten pustet, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die obere "ziemlich" heiß wird, oder vielleicht sogar beide.

Also mit einer ist es kein Problem, die wird nie über 63° warm, aber wenn unten kein Raum zum "rauspusten" ist, glaub ich wirds eng.

Deshalb hab ich mich gefragt, ob es vielleicht sinnvoll wäre, eine dünnere zu nehmen, aber da hört mein Wissen auch schon auf.
Muss das dann auch eine Gainward sein? Ist der Hersteller überhaupt von Bedeutung? 
Dass sie dieselbe Speicher- und Clock-Anzahl haben muss, glaube ich mittlerweile zu wissen.

Oder meint ihr, ich sollte es erst mal noch einer Phantom versuchen und schauen, ob mein Gehäuse die Hitze "weglüftet", 
da meine Gehäuselüftung eigentlich ganz gut ist (vorne 2 x 120 mm, 1 x 200 mm Toplüfter, also oben und hinten raus 1 x 120 mm. 
Hätte da auch noch Platz um seitlich 1 x 120 mm einzubauen und mittenrein hinter die Käfige 2 x 120 mm).

Die nächste Frage (glaube nicht viel weniger wichtig) ist, ob mein NT 680W Straight Power für 2 so große Grafikkarten-Kaliber ausreicht.
Das habe ich gerade erst gekauft und bin rellativ zufrieden damit. Aber ich glaube da fehlt der 2. Graka-Anschluss. Denn die Phantom braucht 1 x 8-Pin und 1 x 6 Pin als Stromversorgung. Und das hat das NT glaub ich gar nicht mal. *grübel*

Desweiteren:
muss man dann bestimmte Tools installieren oder irgendwas einstellen, damit SLI überhaupt genutzt/erkannt wird?
Oder funktioniert das quasi " out of the box". Das kleine, breite SLI Kabel habe ich bereits von einer vorigen 570er Karte, die ich wieder zurückgeschickt hab und das Kabel dabei vergessen hab. (Hat keiner gemerkt  )
Ist bei diesen Kabeln der Hersteller wichtig, sprich, sind die unterschiedlich für verschiedene Grakas?


Irgendwann werd ich mir auch mal ne Wasserkühlung zulegen, aber davon träum ich erst mal noch ne Weile und versuche mir erst mal die Grundkenntnisse draufzuschaffen, damit ich die auch zusammenbauen kann. 
Das mit dem Alpenföhn hat ganz gut funktioniert, obwohl ich vorher ziemlich Schiss hatte, mit der Wärmeleitpaste und so.
Ging aber einfacher als gedacht.


Was meint ihr zu der SLI-Kombi?

2 x GTX 570 Phantom sinnvoll oder gar nicht?
Eine Phantom will ich auf jeden Fall behalten, weil ich super zufrieden mit der bin.




P.S.: Dieser Threat kann auch dazu genutzt werden um generell über 560/570/580 SLI Verbunde zu disskutieren.


Viele Grüße,
Serious


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Oktober 2011)

Also mal alles der Reihe nach XD :

Also eine GTX 570 im SLI gibt schon ne Hammerleistung wenn man bedenkt was die Karte so schon leistet!
Als erstes musst du schauen ob dein Board überhaupt SLI unterstützt (zwei Steckplätzte allein reichen nicht)
Ein Board unterstützt entweder Crossfire ODER SLI (Crossfire is die Technick von AMD Grakas)
Wenn das nicht so ist kannst dus schon mal vergessen
5mm Platz wird eng aber bei der guten Kühlung isollte das kein problem sein, 63 Grad beim Zocken is nämlich ziemlich gut
Um optimale Kompatiblität zu garantieren sollte es das gleiche modell sein, es KANN auch mit anderen funktionieren ist aber NIE 100 Prozentig sicher
Also wenn das Straight Power ein 80+ Netzteil ist sollte es reichen, aber ganz knapp.
Wenns kein 80+ ist, dann brauchst du ein neues Netzteil.
Ich bin der meinung lieber eine gute Karte wie zwei im SLI, aber die leistung von einer GTX 570 im SLI kann sowieso immo keine andere Karte toppen
Soviel ich weiss brauchst du kein extra Programm, das geht einfach im Control Center von Nvidia, der beim Treiber dabei ist oder natürlich von selber
Solange die SLI-Brücke für Nvidia Karten ist kannst du die von jedem Hersteller benutzen
Der Alpenföhn sollte gut reichen...

Ich bin der meinung lieber eine gute Karte wie zwei im SLI, aber die leistung von einer GTX 570 im SLI kann sowieso immo keine andere Karte toppen
du musst halt mit microrucklern rechnen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

_"BF3 hat ziemlich rumgezickt, also hab ich die Graka wieder auf Standardwerte gesetzt. Nicht wirklich n Unterschied gemerkt."_ 


Das versteh ich nicht ganz, was Du damit sagen willst. Es gab Fehler wegen des OC, und auf Standardtakt auch? Oder redest Du nur von den FPS, die weder mit noch ohne PC gut genug waren? Also, mit meiner 6870 konnte ich es auf High locker mit 50-55FPS spielen, und die GTX 570 ist ja deutlich besser. Wenn Du da also Ruckeln hattest, kann irgendwas nicht stimmen - oder bist Du lediglich so anspruchsvoll, dass alles unter zB 80FPS zu wenig ist?


Zur Frage an sich: bringt natürlich nen Schub, aber nicht doppelte Leistung, das ist klar. Zocker hat ansonsten alles gesagt: Board und Netzteil müssen geeignet sein. Dann kannst Du das machen, solltest aber auch bedenken, dass das Strom frisst. Wie lang pro Tag ist denn Dein PC an? So ne zweite Karte bringt je nach dem auch im IDLE dann schon merkbar mehr Stromkosten pro Jahr mit sich.


----------



## SeriousFreak (10. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> _"BF3 hat ziemlich rumgezickt, also hab ich die Graka wieder auf Standardwerte gesetzt. Nicht wirklich n Unterschied gemerkt."_
> 
> 
> Das versteh ich nicht ganz, was Du damit sagen willst. Es gab Fehler wegen des OC, und auf Standardtakt auch? Oder redest Du nur von den FPS, die weder mit noch ohne PC gut genug waren? Also, mit meiner 6870 konnte ich es auf High locker mit 50-55FPS spielen, und die GTX 570 ist ja deutlich besser. Wenn Du da also Ruckeln hattest, kann irgendwas nicht stimmen - oder bist Du lediglich so anspruchsvoll, dass alles unter zB 80FPS zu wenig ist?


 
Achsooo. Sorry, da hab ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. 
Jetzt mal klar und deutlich:
Also ich hatte die zeitweise auf 820 MHz und da gabs doch schon häufig Artefakte bei z.B. BFBC2.
Dann hatte ich sie vielleicht 1-2 Wochen so auf 800 MHz und da ging eigentlich immer alles ganz gut.
Aber als dann die BF3 Beta rauskam, ist das Game oft gefreezt mit so ganz vielen weißen Karos... und ich musste immer einen Hard-Reset durchführen. Task-Manager hat auch nicht reagiert usw. Das meine ich mit rumgezickt. 
Und da ich befürchtet hab, dass da auf Dauer was kaputt geht und es einfach tierisch nervig war, hab ich sie dann wieder auf Standard-Werte zurückgesetzt. Und mit "nicht wirklich einen Unterschied gemerkt" meinte ich die FPS danach. Also es liefen immer noch alle Games mit den selben Einstellungen eigentlich gleich gut. Also der Unterschied vom OC-Wert und vom Standard-Wert waren fast nicht zu erkennen, außer natürlich in den Benchmarks (3DMark 11 statt 1850 knapp 2000 Punkte in der "Extreme" Einstellung).

BF3 hat durchgängig einfach nur geil ausgesehen. )))
Danach sind die Freezes auch nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Hatte 2-3 mal Bluescreens, was auch der Grund war warum ich den Prozessor wiederr von 4,7 auf 4,6 GHz runtergetaktet hab.
Danach auch alles erste Sahne. Keine Bluescreens mehr.

(Da sieht man mal, dass BF3 gut zum benchmarken ist, da es bei anderen Spielen usw. keine Bluescreens gab und auch nur ganz selten mal Artefakte oder Grafikfehler aufgetreten sind. Ich denke, das Game reizt die Hardware schon ziemlich aus, auch in Sachen DX11.)

Aber ich bin wahrscheinlich das, was man landläufig so als "Grafikhure" bezeichnet. 
Und jetzt bin ich angefixt. Das sah schon Hammer aus, aber da geht noch mehr. 
Weil alles auf Ultra konnte ich nicht stellen... Bzw. 50-60 FPS sollten schon drin sein, damit richtig Spielfluss und WOW-Effekt aufkommt.
Und es heißt ja auch, dass in der Beta die Einstellungen eh noch nicht ganz so hoch waren, wie in der Verkaufsversion...

Ich hab in meiner Naivität auch geglaubt, dass das nahezu doppelte Leistung bringt.
Aber das scheint wohl nicht der Fall zu sein wie du oben schreibst. Wieviel mehr Leistung würde es denn bringen?
Preis/Leistung spielt ja schon auch eine Rolle, so isses ja nicht. 

Also mein MB ist auf jeden Fall SLI-fähig. Steht bei den Spezifikationen dabei. 

Aber was bedeutet 80+ beim Netzteil?
Ist das die Energie-Effizienz?
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Phantom rellativ viel Strom unter Leistung zieht, bis 350W.
Bei 2 wären das doch schon 700W alleine für die Grakas. *denk*
Also mein gesunden Menschenverstand sagt, dass das über 100% sind.  Glaub, mehr als 100% schafft mein NT dann doch net. )))
Aber ich lasse mich da gern eines besseren belehren. 

Aber vielen, vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Bin ja schon etwas schlauer geworden.


EDIT:
Hab jetzt nochmal nach dem NT geschaut...
Da steht:
_...Es zeichnet sich durch eine überdurchschnittlich hohe Ausstattung im mittleren Preissegment aus: innovative Technologien, eine hohe Effizienz bis 91% (80 PLUS Silver zertifiziert), stabile Performance und die optimale Kompatibilität auch zu älteren Komponenten sind die Stärken des Straight Power E8 CM 680W..._


Gruß
Serious


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Effizienz: wenn der PC für sich "in Echt" zB 400W braucht, dann zieht das Netzteil bei einer Effizienz von 80% etwa 490W aus der Steckdose, denn 80% von 490W sind 400W. Bei 90% Effizienz zieht es halt nur ca 450W, denn 90% von 450W sind die benötigten 400W.

Daher isses halt so: ein zB 700W-Netzteil mit schlechter Effizienz kann nicht so viel Strom WIRKLICH in den PC liefern, wie ein 700W mit guter Effizienz liefern kann.



Eine GTX 570 zieht selber im Maximum bis zu 300W. Ein PC mit ner GTX 570 zieht ca. 400-450W. Das ein PC mit ZWEI GTX 570 könnte bis zu 750W benötigen, d.h. vlt. müsste man sogar ein 800W-Netzteil kaufen, um den nötigen Puffer zu haben...


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Oktober 2011)

Also trotz dass dein Netzteil ein ein Staight power 80+ Silver ist, denke ich dass es sehr knapp wird und beim zocken nicht mehr genug strom geliefert werden kann, also ein neues Netzteil für 120-150 Euro:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar GX 800 Watt, 80+ Gold

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair 850HX, 850 Watt

Im Prinzip haben alle die gleiche Leistung.


----------



## SeriousFreak (11. Oktober 2011)

Ah cool, jetzt hab ich das mit der Effizienz auch geschnackelt. Danke dafür 

Glaub auch, dass das NT zu schwach ist und da ich keine halben Sachen mache, hab ich mich entschlossen erstmal zu warten.
Mein aktuelles System ist im Moment einfach zu gut um nochmal ca. 450 Euro reinzustecken.
So gern ich es auch machen würde aus reiner Leistungsgier... das lohnt sich jetzt einfach noch nicht.

Aber trotzdem danke, ihr habt mir schon n gutes Stück weitergeholfen...

Das Cougar NT sieht übrigens ganz gut aus... habs mal auf die Merkliste gepackt. Ausreichend Anschlüsse und 80+ Gold.
Dann lieber ma 10 oder 20 Euro mehr in der Anschaffung ausgegeben als hinterher Jahre lang bie der Stromrechnung draufzublechen.

Falls es Neuigkeiten gibt meld ich mich wieder.

Liebe Grüße,
Serious


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2011)

Also, es muss nicht zwangsweise 80+ Gold sein - das würd ich nur machen, wenn Du den PC wirklich lange am Tag an hast. Es ist halt so, dass ein Gold-Netzteil weniger Strom "verschwendet" - Du müsstest aber VIELLEICHT bei einem mit "nur" Bronze zu 850W greifen, wo bei Gold ienes mit 800W reicht - aber das Gold ist dann oft so viel teurer, dass es sich eben nur rentiert, wenn der PC lange am Tag und quasi jeden Tag im Jahr an ist.


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Oktober 2011)

Mit "Im Prinzip haben alle die selbe Leistung" meinte ich das auch.
Ein 800w gold ist ungefärhr gleichwertig mit 850w silber/bronze

Ja, sehen beide Netzteile ganz gut aus, aber danach sollte man als letztes gehehn


----------



## SeriousFreak (11. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Mit "Im Prinzip haben alle die selbe Leistung" meinte ich das auch.
> Ein 800w gold ist ungefärhr gleichwertig mit 850w silber/bronze
> 
> Ja, sehen beide Netzteile ganz gut aus, aber danach sollte man als letztes gehehn


 

Mit "sieht gut aus" meinte ich auch eigentlich die Technischen Daten, wobei ne schöne Optik ja auch zusätzliches Bonbon ist. 
Naja, bis Anfang nächstes Jahr werde ich sicherlich noch warten.

Hab gerade ein paar Stunden Rage gezockt und das Game sieht einfach Waaahnsinn aus O.o
Verstehe nur nicht warum, das nur 30-40% meiner Graka ausnutzt auf max. Einstellungen während BC3 bei gleicher Optik (aber nicht mal max. Settings) immer 99% fährt.
Natürlich freut mich das ja schon, ist blos seltsam irgendwie. Wahrscheinlich sind da einfach viel mehr Partikeleffekte, Tesselation und Physix dabei.
Wär jetzt mein Gedanke.

Naja, thx euch.


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja zwischen Rage und BF3 ist schon von den anforderungen ein unterschied
das is klar dass bei soner karte nur 40 Prozent ausgelastet ist


----------

